
Ask HN: Is There a Doctor in the House? - conrad-mac
How big does a crowd of people need to be for you to be more sure than not that one of them is a (medical) doctor or other health professional?<p>Obviously there are many factors that go in to this. Just a thought I had on my way in to work this morning.
======
quaquaqua1
Depends where you are in the world. A restaurant in Jericho NY or Atherton CA
most likely will have a higher concentration of certified medical
professionals than a restaurant in maybe Canarsie or Oakland.

I would imagine that a room with 30 people probably has at least one EMT, PA,
RN, Doctor, etc :)

